# How to move on



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

So, by now you all know my story, smoked weed for a while, one time got DP/DR from it... blah blah blah. My question is, since this is such a life changing event, how do we move on? How do we put this disorder behind us, and just go out a live life? I'll give my own opinion on this, and I'd really like to see you guys chime in with some thoughts as well. I believe that it's important to stop living in the cyber world, the internet. I think reconnecting with people in REAL LIFE, is going to be very important in all of our cases. That means, stop coming to this website. Never ever come back, not even to share a recovery story, since all of them are relatively the same, and I feel like most of us have all the information we need in order to move on. Stop talking to people from here that you have on Facebook is going to be very important as well. Get into a routine, distracting yourself in whatever way you can from thinking about this. Alright so there's my outlook on this, looking forward to some replies. EDIT; i know i sound like a giant hypocrite in saying all of this, but i DO plan to stop coming here and delete all my dp'ed people on facebook, once events in my life start to take place.


----------



## D a n n y (Apr 6, 2012)

agree..spending time on this only magnifie's the symptoms


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Trying to forget and ignore all the symptoms dp presents to you is very important, but I can honestly say I felt a lot better when I used to chat to people with dp (without focusing on chatting about dp too much), and I even felt better when I came to this forum more often.

Just forgetting about it and trying to sweep it up under the rug and pretend you don't feel any of the symptoms which are annoying you constantly everyday just DOESN'T WORK, from my own experience and from reading other experiences.

It's definetly *important to express your feelings* and talk about it or write down how you feel, I know this helps me at least a little bit every time, even though I don't do it often (for whatever reason when dp is very bad I feel like I don't have the energy to do these simple things that I know will help).

Your thinking is on the right track though believe me so try to stay on it.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

Cathal_08 said:


> Trying to forget and ignore all the symptoms dp presents to you is very important, but I can honestly say I felt a lot better when I used to chat to people with dp (without focusing on chatting about dp too much), and I even felt better when I came to this forum more often.
> 
> Just forgetting about it and trying to sweep it up under the rug and pretend you don't feel any of the symptoms which are annoying you constantly everyday just DOESN'T WORK, from my own experience and from reading other experiences.
> 
> ...


Chatting with DP/DR people on here is good for the first month you find the site. After that, it just becomes a negative obsession. Not sure how long you've been on the site, but I've been here almost 2 years. It's no good at this point.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

TheWhiteKnight said:


> Chatting with DP/DR people on here is good for the first month you find the site. After that, it just becomes a negative obsession. Not sure how long you've been on the site, but I've been here almost 2 years. It's no good at this point.


Yeah seems like it would be. Especially if your in the chat all the time. I never really got into the chat so i'm good there. But we all need a break from this website for a little while and see if that helps.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

2 years? I'm assuming you have another account, anyway yes take a break from this site, you don't need to go on it every day/week or even month, if your DP isn't getting better then logging on here often will only make you feel worse about it.

and by the way I didn't vote your posts as negative, just in case your wondering, best of luck with concentrating on other things besides this site


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

TheWhiteKnight said:


> So, by now you all know my story, smoked weed for a while, one time got DP/DR from it... blah blah blah. My question is, since this is such a life changing event, how do we move on? How do we put this disorder behind us, and just go out a live life? I'll give my own opinion on this, and I'd really like to see you guys chime in with some thoughts as well. I believe that it's important to stop living in the cyber world, the internet. I think reconnecting with people in REAL LIFE, is going to be very important in all of our cases. That means, stop coming to this website. Never ever come back, not even to share a recovery story, since all of them are relatively the same, and I feel like most of us have all the information we need in order to move on. Stop talking to people from here that you have on Facebook is going to be very important as well. Get into a routine, distracting yourself in whatever way you can from thinking about this. Alright so there's my outlook on this, looking forward to some replies. EDIT; i know i sound like a giant hypocrite in saying all of this, but i DO plan to stop coming here and delete all my dp'ed people on facebook, once events in my life start to take place.


Okay, whoever is going around giving people unwarranted negative points needs to fuck off. Lol. But yeah Austin, I've often wondered the same question. I wonder if there is a way to block this site from your browser so that you can't go on anymore. This site becomes very much an addiction. I feel a need...an urge almost to read all of the threads posted everyday. It's an addiction. It's hard to pull away from this lifestyle because it is so easy and effortless. TRYING TO GET UP AND MOVE ON AND GET ACTIVE IS HARD!!!! >.<


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

kind of mean to make friends with people then cut them off because you get better.....unless they're into drugs or something... it's kind of using them almost.....


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

Talk to people with DP because they can easily understand the things that you are going through.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think it's neccessary to completely delete Dp from your life in order to move on. Really you just have to make it a lower priority. That doesn't just happen on it's own, or quickly. It's a process. One thing I try to advocate to people about getting out and living again is, don't do too much too fast. If you just dive in and push yourself you'll probably do more harm than good. It's about knowing your comfort zones, and gradually pushing them. Just a little bit at a time. There are bound to be places that will stress your symptoms more than others. One of mine was crowded movie theaters. So I started going to matine showings. Fewer people allowed me acclimate to the setting. Eventually I got comfortable enough to where it didn't bother me when it was crowded because theaters were within my comfort zone. This is just one example, but the approach works in any setting.


----------

